# What is this Hazel Atlas Deco Cork Top ???



## OSUChE (Mar 25, 2013)

So I've spent hours looking for info on this one. Does anyone know where to look for Hazel-Atlas bottle codes? I only found a few doc's on the mfg locations, nothing on end users. Thanks for your help!

 Here's the bottle:


----------



## OSUChE (Mar 25, 2013)

Another pic...


----------



## OSUChE (Mar 25, 2013)

And finally:


----------



## botlguy (Mar 25, 2013)

I can just about guarantee you it was NOT sealed with a cork but some other metal type closure. It looks like a smallish pickle, olive, onion, cherry, berry sort of container. Don't know if that helps or not but it's all I got.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm with Jim.

 I'm unaware of any chart or guide to Hazel Atlas date codes. The design is kinda Deco.

 You might enjoy Hazel Atlas Glass site.


----------



## OSUChE (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I wasn't certain of the type of cap/stopper that would have come with this bottle either. I was kinda thinking a stopper...but if it contained a food product, it makes sense that a metal cap would top it.

 I tried searching pickles, relish, chilies, mustard, catchup, etc, etc. Also tried cosmetics; lotions etc. No luck.

 I did find that chart eventually too. So is this an Ada OK bottle? 

 It is kinda cool at any rate...

 Rick


----------

